# Swift Online Parts



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Any chance of Swift following Auto Trail and setting up an online parts facility. It would do away with blaming the poor dealer all the time.


----------



## 126014 (Jul 21, 2009)

*swift replacement parts*

I have been waiting for replacement door underwaranty since Jan from dealer for faulty door lock which they say is now no longer avalible on a 06 model but can get no response from swift about this long a wait.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: swift replacement parts*



nima said:


> I have been waiting for replacement door underwaranty since Jan from dealer for faulty door lock which they say is now no longer avalible on a 06 model but can get no response from swift about this long a wait.


nima
If you want to PM me your details and your van details I will check this for you and give you an update,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: swift replacement parts*



SwiftGroup said:


> nima said:
> 
> 
> > I have been waiting for replacement door underwaranty since Jan from dealer for faulty door lock which they say is now no longer avalible on a 06 model but can get no response from swift about this long a wait.
> ...


Hi Andy I may be wrong, but I don't think Nima will be able to PM unless they have paid the tenner to join MHF.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I have been waiting for my dealer since March just for two items, a cutlery draw separator missing on collection of new Autocruise, and a corner steady winding handle that was broken on delivery of new m/h.

Dealer blames Swift, yet these are stock items so must be available by return surely :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Parts*

Hi

If I was offering an online parts service, I would offer refunds only if parts were faulty and not if incorrectly ordered. I wonder how many have ordered the wrong bits on the Autotrail thing.

Anyway, I am off for a look at the Autotrail website. There's a first.

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi TM59,
We do currently have a comprehensive online system available to our dealer network. Each week it deals with between 2000-3000 after-sales orders the majority of which are handled promptly and efficiently by ourselves and our dealer network. Sometimes things do go wrong but in the main most orders and deliveries are dealt with without problem. 

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Andy you may have missed my reply ref pms :wink:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: swift replacement parts*



nima said:


> I have been waiting for replacement door underwaranty since Jan from dealer for faulty door lock which they say is now no longer avalible on a 06 model but can get no response from swift about this long a wait.


Thanks Briarose,

Nima
If you want to email me at [email protected] as you cant PM yet I will look into this,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

whistlinggypsy said:


> I have been waiting for my dealer since March just for two items, a cutlery draw separator missing on collection of new Autocruise, and a corner steady winding handle that was broken on delivery of new m/h.
> 
> Dealer blames Swift, yet these are stock items so must be available by return surely :roll:


Whisltingypsy 
If you want to give me some details I will check this for you too,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Andy,

Yet again we have complaits by members who join, complain and are not seen again. Or do not provide the evidence 8O

I know how hard you are all trying to help solve issues, keep up the good work. 

I only have sympathy for the ones that actualy communicate with Swift. 

If they are not satisfied with Swift's responses then I would agree with complaining on open forum.

Steve


----------



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

*ON LINE PARTS*

Hi
May I endorse the request that Swift get an on line parts supply either directly or via their dealer network.
Iv been trying to get an item that could easily be posted "A 30mm size cupboard catch for my 2008 sundance" but its so much hassle via the local Marquis I give up after letters of request to Swift and Marquis proved useless. Even though It could be said that a broken latch might be a warranty item i was not asking for it for free but merely that they deal with me by post as my easy option.
Autotrail seem to be one up if as you say they have an on line parts supply.
Harry


----------

